# FYI: New firmware for Tamron 150-600mm



## weixing (May 15, 2015)

Hi,
FYI, there is a new firmware available for the Tamron 150-600mm. According to the engineer, the new firmware improve AF speed and IS during panning. I update mine last week and from my initial impression, the AF seem to be faster and more consistence on my 7D2. Seldom do panning, so didn't notice any difference.

Have a nice day.


----------



## candc (May 15, 2015)

That's a useful feature and welcome news to me.


----------



## weixing (May 28, 2015)

Hi,
By the way, the below Tarmon support website had info on the new firmware and whether does your lens require update:
https://www.tamron.co.jp/en/support/support/

Have a nice day.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 7, 2015)

Weird, mine starts with 01 and evidently doesn't require the new FW. I'd have though lower serial numbers would be affected. Maybe they started with 05.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 7, 2015)

From my read it is the opposite - they posted the serial numbers that already have the new firmware so an update is not needed.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 7, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> From my read it is the opposite - they posted the serial numbers that already have the new firmware so an update is not needed.



Duh, you're right. Guess I'll drop mine in.


----------



## Drum (Jun 8, 2015)

does anyone have anymore impressions of the new firmware, is it worth getting done? If I send it in for the update it will have to go from here in Ireland to the UK which will take a LONG time. I'm just wondering is it actually worth it?


----------



## candc (Jun 8, 2015)

This is the second firmware update available for the lens. Tamron never made a public announcement for the first one which addressed some af issues. My lens is one of the first batch produced so I sent mine in for the update. It made a noticeable improvement in af speed. This new update adds an auto mode 2 vc/is. I don't know if its supposed to make any other performance improvements but for me it's worth sending it in for that feature.


----------



## mpphoto (Jun 15, 2015)

I just sent mine to Tamron for service in April for the first firmware update. The lens was returned saying they adjusted the autofocusing system and disassembled and cleaned the lens. There was no mention of doing a firmware update.

Now I'm wondering if I should send in my lens again. Tamron's page says


> the system automatically selects the optimal VC mode by detecting the motion of the camera/lens outfit. Thus, no switch-over is required between "ON" and "OFF" after the update.



Does that mean the lens now has an auto-sensing panning VC mode, or that you just don't have to turn off VC anymore when panning? It sounds like the lens now has VC for panning, but I am feeling skeptical because that would be such a big upgrade. Especially for the photography of birds and aircraft that I do.


----------

